# gallery wont open



## andrewddo

Hi was wondering if anyone knew what to do or has ever had this problem its only with gb Tom's plaza and thank you


----------



## Zach

Have you tried a reboot?


----------



## s15274n

Never heard of someones gallery not opening, but QuickPic is supperior


----------



## bdubs4200

Quick pic all the way.... it is way better than stock galley... although no cool "3d" effects, but it opens!


----------

